# To Buy or Not to Buy



## Apollo (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello all! I am posting this on behalf of a friend who is considering buying not 1 but 2 puppies...German Shepherds. She has not experience with the breed and this is the breeder she is considering. BACG HOME PAGE - BELLY ACRES CRITTERS (BACG) SOUTHEASTERN OHIO

I gave her my honest opinion and she is pretty stubborn. I left the convo with telling her to do her due diligence and research before making this commitment. I also told her to do her self a favor and only get 1 puppy either way. 

I told her to come to this site and read the Breeder section and possibly join and post. All she can do is learn. So I thought that I would post this and get some feedback and hopefully she will read and heed the advice given...positive and negative. Thanks for your help!!!
http://www.bellyacrescritters.com/


----------



## Apollo (Jan 11, 2005)

FYI this is not for me! I have 3 and I am not looking to add more!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

There is a sticky in here in the puppy section on why you should never get two puppies at once, especially littermates. 

There is a ton of information in there ...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh dear God.

No no no to two puppies! Did I say NO! Maybe you can get her to come here before she does.

And she really needs to research her choice of breeder. We are not allowed to do breeder bashing on this forum but she needs to be clear with what she is buying caveat emptor. No breed registry protects the quality of your puppy and some, like CKC will let you register a mutt as a purebred. 

At least print the selection on selecting a reputable breeder and give it to her.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

eee gads Hope she joins so she can see there are so many GOOD breeders out there.

First off, red flag, reputable breeders will not sell a person TWO puppies at once, 

I'm assuming your friend is looking at the ones that are "discounted" for 150 bucks?
That 150 bucks may turn into hundreds if she incurrs vet bills .

Another red flag, way to many breeds on the site It looks like most of them are chained or tied up I would say this is a really sad way for a dog to live.

Honestly, your friend is going to do what they are going to do, I hope you can change her mind, this is not a place I would even consider getting a dog from , tho I feel bad for the dogs


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would pass. I don't like the looks of *any* of their GSDs so I personally would not pursue it. Also I don't like seeing dogs tied up in piles of feces.


----------



## Apollo (Jan 11, 2005)

Jocoy & Jakoda... I know, I had an in debt convo with her about this last night and I am hoping she at least takes the time to look on this site. I really tried to push home the point only getting 1 puppy....and more importantly to really consider a different breeder


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

poor puppies.......

I feel badly for all pups bred by puppy mills.....unfortunately, buying pups from bad situations is enabling the person breeding them to make money and more litters...

Lee


----------



## AngelynsMom (Dec 9, 2012)

Those photos on the page look 'ok', but I would be so afraid to get a pup that has been raised outside and already 4months old. I also thought about two! Then I read all the info on socializing, training et and even though I have a big family and would have help, I would never do it! Maybe in a couple years


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

A friend of mine got 2 puppies (brothers) and it worked out great for him. Make sure they do their research and prepare prepare prepare


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Oh my.  I hope they listen to you and at least keep looking at other options for puppies.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Definitely tell your friend not to buy any "german shepherd's" from those people. So many better options out there.

Being CKC registered (and I'm assuming that's not the reputable Canadian Kennel Club) being in Ohio... I'd question if all of those dogs are even purebred. Some look very questionable. And that's probably the least of that kennels questions.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh. My. 



I can't even start....Dogs on chains? All sorts of different breeds? 

Yow. No. No. No.


----------



## arizona (Mar 27, 2012)

in my opinion i would not buy from there,to many breeds for them to focus on just one, tell your friend to go to a breed specific breeder.could be a good breeder but i wouldnt take the chance


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I think your friend would do better with the "neighborhood" breeder. These people can't even spell German Shepherds ('s).


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oof. 

Don't know anything about this rescue (saw the Cincinnati rescue is looking for foster homes - a great way to get into the breed) but look at the way this guy looks:















 * caddo
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Cincinnati, OH *

Large • Young • Male 








 













Birthday: 6/01/11
Weight: 65 lbs
Good with Dogs: yes
Good with Cats: yes
Bio: Caddo was a family release due to them moving to Boston. He lived as a house dog with three small children. He is house trained and crate trained and loves to play with dogs. He is fine with cats also. He is a high energy guy that loves to go for walks or runs, play with toys and chew bones. He can settle nicely though and entertain himself if he has a toy to chew on.
Circle Tail is located about 30 miles northeast of downtown Cincinnati. 
Because many of our dogs are housed off-site, adoptions are by appointment only. 

If you are interested in this dog, please submit your online preadoption survey. We will then contact you for further discussion, make...


Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Cincinnati, OH | caddo

All shiny and smart!


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

** comment removed by ADMIN, not necessary**


I'm so glad your friend decided to wait/look elsewhere. Good job!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

That boy is gorgeous, Jean. I hope he finds a great home!

It's always a sure way to measure intelligence by how well they can dig, scale a fence, or "need" to be chained up. Jeez...that website makes me really sad for those dogs...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Good to see you! Yes, he is! I was going to send him to rescue here, then realized he wasn't in a shelter but was already in rescue.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Definitely good news! Someone is going to be very lucky to get him!

He reminds me of Elisabeth's Stark!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

YES!!!! He does!


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Here are some red flags and more reason to NOT buy from that website... I am concerned with her getting 2 pups and no experience but I will just go with reasons she shouldn't buy from this website.

RED FLAGS (in no perticular order)
#1- SKETCHY website selling many breeds of dogs "QUICK PLACEMENT!" I DONT THINK SO!

#2- PRICE! I understand 4 months but still

#3- on the GSD page it says "I CANNOT hold any pups without a paypal deposit thanks. " NO WAY!!

#4-Dame is tied to a tree...

#5 Hook chain rigged to the neck of the dog "Chrissy" while she tramples in her own poop....

#6 it says NO WHERE on the GSD site about temperment which is KINDA a big deal!

#7 nothing about HIP certified

#8 not sure if its just me but don't the puppies heads look a little small? maybe im imagining this one

#9 The Sire is still a pup himself so they have NO CLUE on the temperment!

#10 I see nothing about vet/health garuntee or that they will take the puppy back with no problem if there is a problem (which I imagine there will be) or if the puppy is a bad fit for the home! Suprised I don't see a "ALL SALES ARE FINAL NO REFUNDS" sign!

#11 this phrase on the home page bothers me "PLEASE REALIZE ONCE YOU HAVE PICKED OUT AND DEPOSITED A KITTEN/PUPPY THAT YOU HAVE RESERVED THAT CRITTER AND IT HAS BEEN MARKED AS SPOKEN FOR, I HAVE LOST OTHER GREAT HOMES, SO IF YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND TO ANOTHER ONE, THERE WILL BE A 50.00 EXTRA CHARGE " immediately followed by "
THANKS FOR UNDERSTANDING, AS YOU DO NOT GO PICK OUT A CAR AND DO YOUR DEPOSIT PAPERWORK AND THEN GO BACK A WEEK LATER AND SAY I WANT THE BLUE ONE NOT THE RED ONE. "

# what number am i on?-"Our puppies are started on mush at about 3-4 weeks old, THEY ARE STILL NURSING ON MOMMY at this time, we have our own special formula we have used for many many years"- Im sorry could you repeat that?

#XX-"Possibly consider a ground courier if you have had experience with one before. 
IF USING A GROUND COURIER, you must set everything up, pay for everything including crate if needed, and USDA vet check to cross state lines, you must pay the courier, and I must be paid in full by the pickup date, via paypal." again WHAT!


Now due to this phrase "Information and pictures on this site are COPYRIGHT to Bellyacrescritters and CANNOT be used with out written consent from me!" (which color I changed because yellow font is dumb) I will announce that EVERYTHING in quotes comes DIRECTLY from BACG HOME PAGE - BELLY ACRES CRITTERS (BACG) SOUTHEASTERN OHIO and is their words and I have NO permission to use them. They have not consented with me informing you WHY this is a terrible idea... If your friend is still not convinced to STAY AWAY then her fate has been sealed and she will roll the dice and get what she gets!! PLEASE bring her to this site and educate her, there is PLENTY of information here to help even the most ignorant of potential dog consumers! OK rant has ended sorry I took this on so long... GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Can we at least send rescue for Chrissy? It's apparent that her attempts at escape have been unsuccessful. Intelligent, I'm sure she is, but happy? I doubt it...


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Lakl said:


> Can we at least send rescue for Chrissy? It's apparent that her attempts at escape have been unsuccessful. Intelligent, I'm sure she is, but happy? I doubt it...


 
I was thinking the same! I felt very bad for all the dogs on that site! I wish I could save em all!! LIKE A GSD SUPERMAN!! As much as they claim to not be about the money it sure seems like their greed has lead to some sad conditions for dogs....


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Anitsisqua said:


> I'm so glad your friend decided to wait/look elsewhere. Good job!


This post is one of the MANY reasons this forum needs a "LIKE" button!!


----------



## Apollo (Jan 11, 2005)

*Breeders response to questions*

*** Post removed AGAIN by Admin. Posting private emails is prohibited on this board unless you have the express permission of the author of that email to post it on a public message board. The first time you posted this email it was removed. Do NOT do it again.***

-Admin


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Apollo said:


> ***Quote removed by Admin***


Yikes.... I'm glad your friend decided against this breeder...


----------



## Apollo (Jan 11, 2005)

Apollo said:


> *** Post removed AGAIN by Admin. Posting private emails is prohibited on this board unless you have the express permission of the author of that email to post it on a public message board. The first time you posted this email it was removed. Do NOT do it again.***
> 
> -Admin


SORRY! It won't happen again :blush:


----------

